# picky eater



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

My hedgie won't eat any treats I give her. I've all ready posted about this but she still won't eat her treats! 
I've given her turkey baby food,dried apple,red bell pepper,cottage cheese,and yogurt. And she hasn't eaten any of them. (she ate a few bites of the baby food but still.)
But she loves meal worms so I don't know if she just doesn't like treats or if she just doesn't like the treats I've given her. :?: 

Any ideas?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf wouldn't eat anything but kibble and mealies for a long time...now he will have an occasional piece of dried apple, banana, apricot, mango...but only occasionally. I use these in his rock garden cuz he can dig them out and they're okay being in there all day.

And sometimes little pieces of chicken heart/liver cat treats. They're REALLY high in protein, so don't over-do it  . I just hack off a teeny piece. 

I find he does anything for a mealie, so I mostly stick to these.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks, the breeder I got holly from seed she loved watermelon so I'm going to try that to this summer.

I hope she likes it!

what's a rock garden?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> what's a rock garden?


 :lol: 
Sorry...forgot to explain...it's a large (5-6"?) veramic pet food dish filled with Aquarium gravel. I originally used a clay dish (like the ones under clay plant pots) cuz it's a good way for hedgies to wear down their nails safely. But Snarf was getting gravel everywhere and it didn't seem deep enough...this dish is kinda 'rough' so will do the same. He LOVES it. Never plays with any toys but loves his rock garden. Luewarm on his dig box - he just leans in far enough to get the kibble I've hidden...not exactly 'digging'. :roll:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

cool! I have been looking for a way for holly to work for her mealies and not just get them. 
mind if i use the idea?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Not at all!! Please do!! Hopefully, she likes it - it's so cute to see Snarf actually want to do something and he digs like crazy in there. The mealies actually do quite well, since they have dried fruit to eat. :lol: I have to say, tho', if I put mealies in there, they are often still there the next day. Could be a million reasons...but wanted to warn you, in case your bowl/plate isn't escape-proof. That's why I got one with higher sides...I just rescue out any un-eaten mealies/fruit every morning, replace and return.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Sometimes they're shy about eating something new in front of you. You can try to leave the new treat in a dish in the cage with him for a few hours and see if he'll eat it. Just be careful not to leave it for too long (it might spoil.)


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

susanaproenca said:


> Sometimes they're shy about eating something new in front of you.


she ate a few bites of a strawberry today, so I don't think that's it.
But thanks any way


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

Wilson will eat absolutely nothing besides his kibble and his live mealworms. And he will only eat lively live mealworms. If a mealworm has one foot in the grave (or several, for that matter), he won't touch them. If he does accidentally eat one of the dying ones, he spits out the chewed up carcass.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Sheryl said:


> Wilson will eat absolutely nothing besides his kibble and his live mealworms.


but she's eating stuff other than her kibble and mealworms, I found her eating bread crums the other day and when I moved her away from them she looked at me like, hay, I was eating those. 
and she ate a piece of stawberry a few days ago.
I just don't get it.

But thanks any way!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Some of them are just plain ol' fussy about what they eat. Once they find the things they like, that's all they seem to want. Norman seems to only acknowledge turkey, chicken, and mealworms as treats. I've tried to give him a piece of apple a few times and it doesn't even register as "food" to him. His nose passes right over it as though it wasn't there - doesn't even give it a little lick.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nebular said:


> I've tried to give him a piece of apple a few times and it doesn't even register as "food" to him. His nose passes right over it as though it wasn't there - doesn't even give it a little lick.


Holly does the same thing! maybe that"s it!
Thanks!


----------

